# Just a reminder!



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Probably a little too late but I wanted to remind anybody that is applying for a limited big game liscense in Colorado you have only 2 hours left before the deadline! I just barely got mine done! My paycheck was a little slow in coming in and I was starting to sweat.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wish I had got on this in time. I don't even fully understand CO laws and the draw system yet. Maybe next year!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Probably a little too late but I wanted to remind anybody that is applying for a limited big game liscense in Colorado you have only 2 hours left before the deadline! I just barely got mine done! My paycheck was a little slow in coming in and I was starting to sweat.


Ruger what does that license cover you for?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

You can still get some over the counter liscenses.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Its a seperate draw for each species. I applied for a bear liscense for the early season that runs from Sept. 2-30 and a buck liscense for the 3rd rifle season and an antelope liscense that we are just trying to get enough preference points to draw. I think we have 6 points and it is going to take atleast 10. And I will buy an over the counter either sex elk liscense for archery season.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Have you hunted bear before?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Ya I've killed 2 bears with my bow. In the last 10 years the bear population has exploded around here and seeing 2 -4 bears a day when I am bowhunting is not uncommon. The state representatives are talking about doing something about the population. I am guessing that they are considering bringing back the spring hunt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done, how fantastic! I bet thats a rush!? Any photo's Ruger?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

This is a picture of the bear I killed last year. Not a very good picture, I was by myself when I recovered it and when I found help to get it out taking pictures was forgotten until I got it in my truck. The other bear I killed was taking on a camera with film and I haven't got it scanned and loaded into the computer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice bear, he looks pretty good sized. What did he weigh? Did you mount him ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry ! Did you have him mounted ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

No worries Youngdon! A rug is my plan, I have the hide salted and in my freezer waiting til I can get the $ to get it to a taxerdermist. I have one rug done already and I really like how it turned out. We never weighed the bear but we guessed it would go between 300-350 pounds. We did a rough measurement on the skull with the hide on and allowing for the thickness of the hide and the drying time we guessed the skull would measure 19 3/4 inches so it should be pope and young. And for those who have never eaten bear if you ever get a chance try it! I have eaten 2 and I really like it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice bear, he looks pretty good sized. What did he weigh? Did you mount him ?


Nice work Don!!







Lovely bear Ruger thank you for posting a photo, not sure about eating it though! How did you get that squirrel to sit on your shoulder for the photo!?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice bear Ruger!!!!!!! Don had you mounting it:redface: Great idea to mount---- he'd made a Dandy full body-----Congrads----SB*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice trophy Ruger. Its gett'in harder to find a black phase bear down this way anymore---but thats O.K.---most of the hunters I call for seem to want the chocolates or cinnamons. The population has jumped all over the state since the city folk voted out the spring season and baiting. Its more of a challenge still hunt'in them in the black timber up close and personal. At the start of archery elk season I can come up on 1-2 a day for the first couple weeks til the muzzleload season hits. Give some guys a rifle and all they do is stomp around the forest and make noise---that sends the bears deep into the oak brush and the only way to get'em out is call'in.

I sure would rather sink my choppers into a nice juicy bear steak than eat these ugly old mule deer or some lowland elk.

A big chunk of greasy bear beef and skillet packed taters is pretty hard to pass by.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Yessir, people don't know what thy are missing when they turn down bear steak! I made sausage too and it was great. We still have alot of the black phase around here but I haven't got one yet. The next bears I would like to get are a black or a blonde.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ruger how blonde do they get? I know they have what I think they call the ghost bear up north which is white.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Probably the best way I could describe the blonde bears I have seen would be too say they were about the color of an elk or a little whiter.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Are you taking these with a bow or rifle?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's holding a bow in the pic.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Don. I just didn't clock that! But the other one could have been taken with a rifle!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Both were taken with a bow. The 1st one I took was in a tree stand and the last one was from a quick brush blind I put together. They were both taken on water holes.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If you enjoy bow hunting then well done you Ruger, what bow do you shoot?


----------

